

Neural Networks Look Set to Thrash the Best Human Go Players for the First Time - rcsorensen
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/533496/why-neural-networks-look-set-to-thrash-the-best-human-go-players-for-the-first-time/

======
ColinWright
On-going discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8753347](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8753347)

